# Can you help diagnose our bunny? Losing fur on nose



## Honduras Trish (Nov 30, 2007)

We have had this bunny for a couple of week (it's a pet). It's a very young one, and when we got it, it had a bit of a runny nose, which has since cleared up completely.

However, now the bunny is losing fur on it's nose. The bald patch started near the nostrils (so, I suppose, could have been related to the runny nose), but it is spreading out onto the top of the nose, and is noticeably larger each day. The area doesn't seem to be sore (the bunny lets us touch it), there's no rash or blood or discharge of any kind. The bare skin is very pink.

The bunny is acting fine, eating and playing with the others. We have no access to veterinary care (we're in Honduras), so I need to try to figure this out and fix it myself. 

So, what are the likely causes, and of course, the appropriate solution for this? I assume it's something we have to handle quickly, but I just don't know what to do!

Thanks so much!


----------



## Pat Lamar (Jun 19, 2002)

Question: What kind of feed container are you using to feed these rabbits? Crock? J-feeder that hooks onto the side of a cage? The most common cause of missing fur on the nose has to do with sharp edges on a J-feeder where the rabbit must insert its nose/head and it rubs against the upper edge.

Pat Lamar


----------



## HayBabies (Feb 27, 2013)

Can you take a picture of it? It could be any number of things.. from chewing on the cage wire to a bacterial problem..


----------



## Honduras Trish (Nov 30, 2007)

Pat Lamar said:


> Question: What kind of feed container are you using to feed these rabbits? Crock? J-feeder that hooks onto the side of a cage? The most common cause of missing fur on the nose has to do with sharp edges on a J-feeder where the rabbit must insert its nose/head and it rubs against the upper edge.
> 
> Pat Lamar


We use a crock, so I don't think that's the problem. I don't know rabbits, specifically, but it doesn't look like a wound to me . . . it looks more like something bacterial or fungal, maybe?


----------



## Honduras Trish (Nov 30, 2007)

HayBabies said:


> Can you take a picture of it? It could be any number of things.. from chewing on the cage wire to a bacterial problem..


I'll see if I can get a good enough picture and post it tomorrow. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## BroodCoop (Feb 20, 2012)

The bunny next door is chewing face.


----------



## scarlet812 (Feb 18, 2013)

I found some specific info about hair loss in rabbits that might have something helpful for you: http://www.rabbit.org/journal/4-9/skin.html


----------



## Honduras Trish (Nov 30, 2007)

BroodCoop said:


> The bunny next door is chewing face.


They're in the same cage together! But I think you might be right.



scarlet812 said:


> I found some specific info about hair loss in rabbits that might have something helpful for you: http://www.rabbit.org/journal/4-9/skin.html


Thanks so much for this info - it was extremely helpful!

This morning I examined the bunny's nose more closely, and I can see that the area that was first affected is now growing back some hair. So, I think, if the thing doesn't continue to grow bigger, it should heal without meds. In case it is the other rabbits bother this smaller one, I separated them into upper and lower cages, so they can't even interact through the wire sides. I'll let you know what happens!

Thanks all!


----------



## Cookie101 (Nov 7, 2020)

HayBabies said:


> Can you take a picture of it? It could be any number of things.. from chewing on the cage wire to a bacterial problem..












can you help and see the spots my rabbit have , what can the cause be


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

If you start a new discussion and give details about your rabbit, it's food, water and housing situation and an overview of the general health and activity of your rabbit someone might be able to give it a try.


----------

